# 2010 Le Mans Race Dates Confirmed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Knowing what we know of Dr. Ullrich and crew, it's a bit premature to confirm Audi Sport's presence at Le Mans in 2010. However, just one logged on the new Audi R15 racecar and a title to fight for, it's hard to imagine they won't go. With that in mind, Le Mans has announced its 2010 dates for your calendar planning convenience. The 24 Hours of Le Mans will take place June 12th & 13th, 2010. The Le Mans Classic is confirmed as 9th - 11th July 2010. For those who want to see race week in its entirety, plan on arriving Monday June 7 for the first day of scrutineering in the city center.
* More Information *


----------

